# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  شاومي تكشف عن جدولها الزمني لدفع MIUI 13 في الربع الأول من 2022

## mohamed73

تبدأ شركة شاومي خلال هذا الربع في دفع واجهة MIUI 13 لعدد من هواتف  الشركة، ولقد كشفت الشركة اليوم عن جدولها الزمني لدفع التحديثات  للمستخدمين في الأسواق العالمية.قدمت العملاق الصيني خلال حدث إطلاق  سلسلة Redmi Note 11 في الأسواق العالمية اليوم تفاصيل عن الهواتف التي  تحصل على تحديث واجهة MIUI 13، حيث يحصل مستخدمي هواتف  Xiaomi Mi 11 و 11T  في البداية على التحديث الجديد، على أن تشمل التحديثات إصدارات Lite.  كما  تشمل قائمة شاومي أيضاً سلسلة هواتف Redmi Note 10 إلى جانب Note 11،  أيضاً تشمل الأجهزة المقرر تحديثها في الربع الأول من هذا العام كلاً من  Redmi Note 8 للعام 2021، و Redmi 10، إلى جانب جهاز Xiaomi Pad 5 اللوحي.يذكر  أن دفع تحديث واجهة MIUI 13 لا يقترن بالضرورة بتحديث الهواتف إلى الإصدار  الأخير من نظام تشغيل الأندوريد، لذا تشير التوقعات إلى أن شاومي لن تقدم  تحديث Android 12 إلى كافة الأجهزة المقررة تحديثها بواجهة MIUI 13 في  الربع الأول من 2022. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

